# filled with regreats



## 4 ever unforgivable (Jan 28, 2012)

I had an affair 11yrs ago. My husband forgave me. I am having a hard time,he feels I "just let it go". when you cause as much pain as i did you do not let it go. I enjoyed him sexuly very much ,wanted him all the time. he would tell me I did not know the difference between love and sex. he felt he could not please me because I wanted him so much, He made me feel amazing. I would want to enjoy him and he was not in the mood. I started waking up to find him on the computor or on the phone he was pleasing him self with someone .PORN . I faild to talk to him about it i keep trying to get him to want me..I talk to a friend. she gave me a key to her house and said I can stay with her .I did not even thank about leaving I LOVE my husdand. Here boyfriend had become a good friend to us, she told him what we were going through but he was around all the time he became my husbands best friend.we started talking and I ended up going after him. they would talk about how they did it twice the first time for him and the second time for her.. I just wanted my husband one time. I became selfesh.istarted an affair .what is sick and twisted I still wanted my husband . when my husbad would make love to me it was great.but i keep haveing sex with our friend and we went out with our friends a lot.there is so much more i have to stop for now.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I take it you are the wife of a forum member?


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Your story is all over the place and it's hard to follow. It looks like you're typing all of this while you're in pain and it's coming out all jumbled.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

So you are cheating again? Does your husband know it yet?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Doesn't explain staying as his wife on a vacation. And to think that your sisters played along.. 

YOu simply sold out by his display of money. And you knew that he never considered you a serious long term prospect. No wonder , you reconciled. Poor hubby


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

cheatinghubby said:


> Your story is all over the place and it's hard to follow. It looks like you're typing all of this while you're in pain and it's coming out all jumbled.


He's right. You need to rewrite your story so that we can better understand what you are saying.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Guys, we don't know if it's S4Evers wife or not yet. Please don't jump her throat yet. There is always 2 side to a story and if it is S4E wife then she's already hinted at being rejected (never a good reason to cheat) by her husband.

If she's has a story to tell, let her compose herself and tell the story before we string her up.


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

Where is that popcorn smilies when you need it?????


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

cheatinghubby said:


> Guys, we don't know if it's S4Evers wife or not yet. Please don't jump her throat yet. There is always 2 side to a story and if it is S4E wife then she's already hinted at being rejected (never a good reason to cheat) by her husband.
> 
> If she's has a story to tell, let her compose herself and tell the story before we string her up.


Why? She cheated. That's enough to condem her, but it sounds like she cheated for no reason other than she could. So, I'm sorry but it's hard to find compassion for selfish nasty people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Why? She cheated. That's enough to condem her, but it sounds like she cheated for no reason other than she could. So, I'm sorry but it's hard to find compassion for selfish nasty people.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, you are right Shaggy. This woman cheated, despite being pardoned once 11 years ago. She repeats, with several sexual encounters with H's best friend. Her husband said correctly to her: She cannot distinguish between sex and love. She wants Sex from her H and has no love for him. Poor.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It very much sounds like OP had an affair 11 years ago, husband forgave her and now she's having a second affair. This time she loves her husband and the OM. She wants to stop, but can't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

AngryandUsed said:


> Yes, you are right Shaggy. This woman cheated, despite being pardoned once 11 years ago. She repeats, with several sexual encounters with H's best friend. Her husband said correctly to her: She cannot distinguish between sex and love. She wants Sex from her H and has no love for him. Poor.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Untrustworthy wife lol. 

Poor husband, Hope if she told this to him and asked to come here for help


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

cheatinghubby said:


> Your story is all over the place and it's hard to follow. It looks like you're typing all of this while you're in pain and it's coming out all jumbled.


Agreed. I can't make sense of this post at all.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> . She wants to stop, but *can't.*


You mean, *won't.*


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Huh? doesn't make sense. WHo's the sex great with? Her husband or the OM? Are there two affairs happening? WHAT?!?!

When I get home tonight I'll drink a few beers...it will probably make sense then.....


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Agreed. I can't make sense of this post at all.


We need a translator that speaks 'fog'.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

No, we need a translator that speaks "The Crazy Posters who usually post and run"


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

If anyones familar with my spelling and crazy posts....then I may beable to transalate;-)


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

morituri said:


> We need a translator that speaks 'fog'.


Nah - I'm fairly fluent and it makes no sense to me either. I'm with Jelly - post and run.


----------

